# Die Fischfauna der Kanaren| wer weiß was?



## Greg (4. September 2004)

Hallo,

Weiß irgendetwas jemand genauers über die im Süßwasser auf den kanarischen Inseln beheimateten Fische (vor allem Teneriffa).

Sicher weiß ich nur ,dass es auf Gran Canaria Karpfen und Schwarzbarsche gibt.


Meine Hauptfragen sind nun:


1. GIbt es Schwarz oder Forellenbarsche auch auf den anderen Inseln?

2.gibt es in dortigen Bächen eigentlich Forellen?

3. welche Fischarten gibt es allgemein?


Danke!


cu


----------



## Fishbuster (13. September 2004)

*AW: Die Fischfauna der Kanaren| wer weiß was?*

Mann Greg,
Bäche auf den Kanaren???!!! #c 
Die sind dort froh wenn die paar Talsperren halbwegs voll bleiben im Sommer, die im Winter etwas Regen abbekommen haben.
IN den  Talsperren kannste Barsche u. Karpfen fangen, auch noch ein paar andere Fischlein, die so keiner kennt. Ausgesetzte vom Aquarium die überlebt haben. Also keine Bachforellen auf den Kanaren.  :c Eigentlich schade.


----------



## sundeule (14. September 2004)

*AW: Die Fischfauna der Kanaren| wer weiß was?*

Von Teneriffa weiß ich nix, habe aber mal was von Hechten gelesen.

Ich selbst habe bisher erst auf Gran Canaria geangelt. In einem Stausee(ausserhalb der regenzeit fließt da nix!) habe ich kleine Barsche gefangen(ich denke es waren Schwarzbarsche aber in der Größe waren sie eine echte Konkurrenz für unsere Kaulis#c ) und in einem anderen eine Stunde lang einen Karpfen nach dem anderen gezogen und wieder entlassen. Das waren alles so 3-6Pfünder und es erinnerte dann recht bald an Plötzenstippen und ich hab es dann sein lassen.
Wirklich spannend fand ich dann die Meeresangelei. Es gibt in allen Häfen gut ausgerüstete Boote zum Schleppen oder für die Naturköderangelei. Mit den Schwertträgern wurde es zwar nix, aber Bonitos machen auch Laune - besonders, wenn von sechs Mitanglern nur noch zwei angeln können(Fischfütterorgie wegen rauher See) und man so gut zu zweit gut zu tun hat|supergri


----------

